# Boston and Providence PD tattoo policies



## Boston664

I'm currently going through the background investigation process for Boston PD and have a question. If its already been asked and answered, I apologize in advance. What if any tattoo policies has Boston PD specifically adopted? I have two unoffensive forearm tatts, but none of the recruit investigators have even mentioned tattoos, nor was it brought up in the application. I'd appreciate it if the only people who respond to this post are people who actually know Boston's policy, not other town policies, as not all cities and towns in MA have identical regulations. Also, anyone know about Providence's tatt policy? Thanks guys.


----------



## POPCOP

Why not ask your background investigator what their policy is...


----------



## dave7336

If the background investigators haven't mentioned anything about tattoo policies, then why would you bring it up? You may want to hold off on getting another tattoo, but don't bring the attention to yourself when they haven't said anything.

The only thing that you could gain by even mentioning that you have tattoos and asking about their policies could be eliminating yourself from the start. Let them get to know the candidate first.

Think of it like court testimony. If they want the answer to a certain question, let them ask it.


----------



## Boston664

Thanks


----------



## trueblue

Depending on how offensive the tattoo is and how well it can be seen you may want to have it removed. If you get into the Boston PD Academy do you really want the extra attention? And I've heard they like to give special attention to things like that. Also what happens when you have to testify in court. Get rid of it. It will cause you nothing but problems.


----------



## trueblue

Just reread your post. Your tattoos are unoffensive....don't sweat it. Just checked with a good friend on Bston and he said you may get some attention but no big deal.


----------

